# photo on queries



## [email protected] (May 9, 2013)

My photo is in my Adobe Photoshop Profile ... has been there for many years ... >10.  But it doesn't appear in my queries.  Why?

Chuck


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 10, 2013)

On your Photoshop profile Chuck?  Whereabouts?


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2013)

http://forums.adobe.com/people/Chuckmg?view=profile


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2013)

Ah, on Adobe's forums!  The Jive software they use for the forums is a nightmare at the best of times, so somehow that doesn't surprise me. You could try removing it and adding it back to see if that jolts it, or you could try asking the admin on the Adobe forums themselves.


----------

